# Dx Codes



## nyyankees (Apr 6, 2009)

Does anyone know a good dx code for:

Failed Back Surgery Syndrome
Sacral Insufficiency Fracture

Thank you for your help.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 6, 2009)

I can tell you that failed back syndrome = Post laminectomy syndrome=722.80

An insufficiency fracture is a pathological fracture.  *I* would code Sacral Insufficiency Fracture as 733.13


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank ya...


----------

